# Caravan Club - 2009 Ferry Bookings



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all, We want to book a Dover - Calais return ferry for September 2009, so I went onto the CC website to book. The Sea France crossing will only go up to 31/08/09, so as an experiment, I tried to book for the same dates but in August 09. I got a price of £70.00 return. That's good.

When I phoned the CC Travel Service to enquire about September, I was told that fares weren't available yet, as they only had fares up to March . The lady then contacted the Sea France office, and was told that she could quote for June, but no further as they hadn't provided fares yet for August or September. 8O 8O 8O 

I got to stage 6 in the process, whereby they would have accepted my credit card details, and taken full payment. The CC operator couldn't find the same page that I was looking at. Her advice was to phone in a few weeks time. 8O 

I think that I shall keep popping into their booking site every few days. This may be of use to others trying to plan ahead.

Jock.


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Just booked a Hull/Zeebrugge return September 2009 including cabins for a Motorhome 8.61m via the Caravan Club for £394.86 and informed they are waiting for some ITX fares which include 7 x Camping Cheques which could work out cheaper. Booked at £394 but if cheaper I have an option to switch.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DavyCrocket said:


> Just booked a Hull/Zeebrugge return September 2009 including cabins for a Motorhome 8.61m via the Caravan Club for £394.86 and informed they are waiting for some ITX fares which include 7 x Camping Cheques which could work out cheaper. Booked at £394 but if cheaper I have an option to switch.


Hi Davy,

I have also looked for Harwich - Hook of Holland for September, and it came up okay. That was £162 return, which I thought wasn't too bad at all, but it is a long day on the ferry. 09.00 Dep, 16.30 Arr.

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

From our experiences, I'd leave any ferry booking till much nearer the dates you want. . . I can't see the prices going up very much.
[Where are you going ? . . . can we come too :wink:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Reply to Jock. I have also looked for Harwich - Hook of Holland for September, and it came up okay. That was £162 return, which I thought wasn't too bad at all, but it is a long day on the ferry. 09.00 Dep, 16.30 Arr. 

Jock.

Hi Jock and Rita we did that crossing in May / June this year, we used tesco points and had the club class seats, with free tea and coffee ect and you get 3 hours free wifi, take your 2 to 3 pin plug and it was £52 in clubcard points, we will be going again next year as we want to go to northern Germany, but have not decided when could be September. Bob.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi jock and Rita,

We travelled on the daytime Harwich Hook sailings in May his year on a Sunday and it was £135 (amendable booking), through the CC.

It was a 6.5 hour crossing - rather boring and as we didn't pay the extra for recliner seats in the plus lounge, the seats are mostly at tables around the snack bar which was rather ordinary. luckily the Sunday ( or Saturday) papers kept us occupied.

There was a clown to entertain us on the return crossing :lol: apparently he's been doing it for many years. 

We were pleased not to have the drive to Dover but not sure if we'll go the same way next year

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> From our experiences, I'd leave any ferry booking till much nearer the dates you want. . . I can't see the prices going up very much.
> [Where are you going ? . . . can we come too :wink:


Hi Vic,

We are hoping to do the Rhine in Flames, Munich Beer festival, and Bad Waldsee, (Hymer HQ). However, Rita hasn't got definite dates yet, so can't make a firm booking.

Having spoken to previous travellers who have booked their ferries long after we have, they have all paid out more in fares. What's your experience Vic?
I'd love to book shortly before the planned trip, but am not prepared to pay a premium for the priviledge.

 Sea France 2007, Dov - Cal return Mar & Aug = £ 59. 2008 fares = £236 8O 8O 8O 
Norfolk Line 2008, Dov - Dunk return Mar & Sept = £69. 2009 = £96. 
Sea France 2009, Dov - Cal return Apr & Aug = £70. 
Stena Line 2009, Har - Hook return Apr & Sept = £132

All through the CC Travel Service.

Thanks to all for the replies so far.

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jock

I had a look at Sea France earlier this week and found a return crossing July 2009 at £38 for our van. 5.63 metres long and 2.85 metres high.

_(That was the cheapest crossings of course, during the middle of the night.)_

Could be worth you having a browse to check prices for your truck.

That was not through the CC by the way - direct on Sea France's website.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I had a look at Sea France earlier this week and found a return crossing July 2009 at £38 for our van. 5.63 metres long and 2.85 metres high.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dave. I'll go and have a look.

My quotes so far have all been for 09.00 - 10.00 sailings. I've never liked "night shifts." :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Thanks for that Dave. I'll go and have a look.
> 
> My quotes so far have all been for 09.00 - 10.00 sailings. I've never liked "night shifts." :wink:
> 
> ...


I just had a look on Sea France for September and it says they are fully booked - and for October, but not for August! :roll:

I think the website is telling porkies.  More likely they are not yet accepting bookings beyond August 2009.

Anyone now different please??


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We decided to treat ourselves next year to the crossings we want to take rather than the ones we can afford 8O 

Today I booked Brittany Ferries Portsmouth - Caen end April 09 2.30pm crossing + 2 reclining seats - £195 for 6.8m x 2.9m MH and 2 adults.

Also booked the return in Mid June Zeebrugge - Hull with cabin for 4 for 2 (if you see what I mean :? ) overnight £168

Also booked mid August out and end Sept return Hull-Zeebrugge with same cabin for £383.88. Again CC.

Yes I could have got cheaper crossings, but that long drag home from the south coast sometimes puts a pall on the holiday. Don't really mind the outward trip to Portsmouth as we take our time and do an overnight at Oxford or Winchester.

Interestingly, you cannot book meals with the CC bookings, so I phoned P&O. Despite the option being available on their website, the lady said she could not get the details yet on her computer and to phone back in about a months time. 

I must admit the P&O people were most polite when I told them the CC was cheaper. She said go for it and book meals direct with her when we had the P&O reference number.

Nice to see a bit of customer care taken here despite not booking direct with her.

Just the winter to get through now :roll: 

Sue


----------

